# PG RSD 6.5 coaxial speaker



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

I helped a friend install 2 sets of PG RSD 6.5 coax speakers in his truck. 

They are running off a older model Alpine head unit. We let them break in for a week and I went to town on his EQ and time alignment and got everything dialed in, level matched, and time aligned including his subs. 

Build quality is pretty top notch. Magnet is massive and the frame is very sturdy. The cone is a poly cone with a aluminum coating. The tweeter is a 1" silk dome. 

After playing with them for a bit, they ended up being highpassed around 63 hz @ 18 db slope and the subs were lowpassed at 63hz as well. 

The midbass is pretty solid for just running off head unit power. The tweeter is not bad either. Pretty detailed, but doesn't render a lifelike sound like some metal tweeters can. Midrange could be a bit better too. Not great, but again not bad either. Over all a pretty good choice for a budget speaker or rear fill. I have no complaints about the midbass. It does it well. 

If I had to rate them, I would give them a 6.5 out of 10. But take this with a grain of salt. Again this is off a head unit and nowhere near RMS.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Just a follow up. They are highpassed at 80 hz now.

It seems that the sound changed a bit for the better. They stage real nicely. Tweeter has a pretty good hint of detail. I like the tonality of these woofers. Not warm, not cold, more neutral but not like a poly cone. The aluminum coating on the poly cone really makes the music sound more exciting to listen to compared to just a straight forward poly cone. Midrange resolution is still average. 

With more power, I really think they will shine. I can see why the components get high reviews.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

overall tonality I think they are a great set, not many that I have heard that I like better. I know that there are better sets, but they do sound very nice


----------



## dsblk93gt (Jul 13, 2008)

I have had the 5 1/4 components in my front doors for a few weeks and just finally installed the 5x7 coaxials in the rear doors off my Pioneer deck. I was VERY impressed with the sound for a coaxial ran off the deck as compared to alot of others I've owned or heard in the last 15 years. My front components are ran off a small old-school MTX 240 and I love them! I might install a 4 channel to send more power to the coaxials but right now they sound great and are adding just enough rear fill. For the $$ they are the best coaxial I have owned. Actually I've had some that cost twice as much and these sound better.


----------

